# Let's Play: How to Spot the Uber Shills



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

The facades of some Shills are better than others. Some facades have cracks and some have cracked right open. You don't have to name any names.

*Let's just reply with your best advice on the clues to recognizing the Uber Shills on the UP Forum.*

Also feel free to make yourself a new profile if you are afraid to post your clue. Some of the Shills have multiple profiles too!

*Reply with the MOST LIKES WINS!*


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Here's mine.
Clue #1
BeAware of anyone who says:
WHY ARE YOU HERE

lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's easy... Anyone who thinks that Uber treats it's drivers fairly is an Uber Shill.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Drivers *****, all others are suspect


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Here's mine.
> Clue #1
> BeAware of anyone who says:
> WHY ARE YOU HERE
> ...


Ah true so true. Or the ones who say, if you don't like uber why do you still drive for them.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"Uber works for a lot of people, if you don't like it, rather than try to make change, just walk away."

"Just let the free market work."


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

On the other hand, the "why are you here" question could be valid. If people are coming to the forum on multiple occasions to post how much they've lost, or they only made 50 cents a hour average over the past weeks, I think it's a fair question. Why keep driving if it's costing YOU to do it?!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ah true so true. Or the ones who say, if you don't like uber why do you still drive for them.


Add on:

All taxi drivers are smelly. The uber shill always seem the reference the cab business as a monopoly and/or cartel. There's plenty I just can't think of at the moment, I'll go back look at some of Randy Shears posts.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> On the other hand, the "why are you here" question could be valid. If people are coming to the forum on multiple occasions to post how much they've lost, or they only made 50 cents a hour average over the past weeks, I think it's a fair question. Why keep driving if it's costing YOU to do it?!


Just play the game. Commenting is missing the point.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Add on:
> 
> All taxi drivers are smelly. The uber shill always seem the reference the cab business as a monopoly and/or cartel. There's plenty I just can't think of at the moment, I'll go back look at some of Randy Shears posts.


Great one, survey says: "Evil taxi lobby"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> On the other hand, the "why are you here" question could be valid. If people are coming to the forum on multiple occasions to post how much they've lost, or they only made 50 cents a hour average over the past weeks, I think it's a fair question. Why keep driving if it's costing YOU to do it?!


When you actually come upon a post (s) where the same driver is constantly complaining, then it's a valid question. But like some of these new posters, starting a thread and asking that question is just a lazy post.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

Huberis whatwas that about missing the point?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Any video or Forbes article published by Harry the Rideshare Shill is a textbook for the complete shill/ selective thought. I'd go and quote, but that stuff is best read in situ.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> Huberis whatwas that about missing the point?


We are just supposed to be picking phrases the are exemplar of shill language. Seems the OP was intending to create some light fun without the need for commentary etc.

The OP suggests it is intended just to let that urge to comment for now.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> On the other hand, the "why are you here" question could be valid. If people are coming to the forum on multiple occasions to post how much they've lost, or they only made 50 cents a hour average over the past weeks, I think it's a fair question. Why keep driving if it's costing YOU to do it?!


Yes Michael, when THE most well known Shill has 'liked' your post here, as did LAndreas aka Lil Tricky Nicky, that is your clue that you may not be playing this game right. LOL.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone who claims to have been driving for more than six months and thinks it's great is an automatic shill suspect. 

I understand there are many valid reasons for drivers to do it well beyond six months... but being "great" is not one of them.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone who posts pro-free market commentary or pro-Uber pop culture references.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"I have to have insurance anyway" - Regarding why their "personal insurance" isn't figured into the cost of rideshare.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Huberis said:


> "I have to have insurance anyway" - Regarding why their "personal insurance" isn't figured into the cost of rideshare.


I completely agree with that one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have good experience with Uber Taxi. I like it, it has worked well for me. It provides me with most of my taxi passengers, anymore. Having a good experience with an Uber service does not a shill make. I am far from one. It so happens that I like Uber Taxi and hope that it stays.

My experience with UberX, on the other hand................................................


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Of course there are some that are move obvious then others. When I first came upon the thread "uber is lovable", I thought maybe the OP left a word out. I even suggested it in a post , and really got a textful of .......


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

I have no idea what a shill is but based on all of these comments I think I may be one


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"The customer is always right."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"The only extra expense is gas. After all, I already have a car. I have to make the car payments whether I Uber or not."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"I you go online/accept a ride you're obligated to pick up the pax from wherever they are and drive them wherever they want to go."


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

"I grossed $100 on my first day!!
PS: It was saturday night. i drove 130 miles and worked 10 hours but that doesn't matter"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"We are not a taxi service"!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Yes Michael, when THE most well known Shill has 'liked' your post here, as did LAndreas aka Lil Tricky Nicky, that is your clue that you may not be playing this game right. LOL.


Haha!!! So true


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"Surge pricing is a way to quell demand and attract a greater supply of drivers."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"With Uber, lower prices, increased trips and fares per hour"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"My belief in the token of goodwill is: offering water, snacks, gum, using my Spotify to the max, refusing any cash tips, etc all with a smile..."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

We all be rich 
When uber takes over the world , in 2 monts


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"I don't care about tips. Uber's policy is to refuse them so I do and I let the customer know they're not necessary."


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's easy... Anyone who thinks that Uber treats it's drivers fairly is an Uber Shill.


DRUM ROLLLLLL PLEASE!
RealityShark is THE WINNER 
wth 10 LIKES on THIS Post!
CONGRATULATIONS!

Thanks for Playing to All UberPeople!!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "The only extra expense is gas. After all, I already have a car. I have to make the car payments whether I Uber or not."


I have read iterations of that a number of times here, every time I do I think that Uber is on a real winner with folk like that around.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

'"Good point! I actually believe those drivers are more to blame than the riders."


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"Do you look to supplement your income? Do you look to diversify your earnings? How would you like to retire with-in two to five years? " Wait!! I think I heard that back in the 90's. Maybe uber was at the fetus stage then.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"Those who don't like it just aren't cut out to be in the service industry and should just go find something else."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I took a minute or two to view the comments to make sure I'm not duplicating this one. I think we missed the obvious one. Any comments with the username "RandyShears". Unless I missed something, I don't see this name anywhere on this thread.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> "Those who don't like it just aren't cut out to be in the service industry and should just go find something else."


It has that "Amway" touch to it.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone that recommends chasing surge.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Anyone that recommends chasing surge.


I almost think of a stampede when the app turns red almost like a voice saying "My FELLOW UBER COMRADES, CONVERGE!!!!!!"


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ah true so true. Or the ones who say, if you don't like uber why do you still drive for them.


General workforce corollary: _"Well, you're free to quit any time!"_
Freedom to take a deal or find yourself on the street is a pretty shitty flavor of freedom, no? If you've managed to make powerlessness into a sort of freedom, you are not much of a proponent of freedom in general.

It's might makes right, as it always has been with those with the cash. People always seek to remake the world in their own image, and those with power are actually able to attempt it. So why wouldn't they seek to make _cash_-currency the _only_ currency. The rich are a handful, a burden. A healthy society can't bear too many of them.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> General workforce corollary: _"Well, you're free to quit any time!"_
> Freedom to take a deal or find yourself on the street is a pretty shitty flavor of freedom, no? If you've managed to make powerlessness into a sort of freedom, you are not much of a proponent of freedom in general.
> 
> It's might makes right, as it always has been with those with the cash. People always seek to remake the world in their own image, and those with power are actually able to attempt it. So why wouldn't they seek to make _cash_-currency the _only_ currency. The rich are a handful, a burden. A healthy society can't bear too many of them.


Wow good stuff!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> "We are not a taxi service"!


How to spot a shill?
(1) look for an avatar of a dog wearing a stupid green hat
(2) look for an avatar in melbourne thread of a small silver car


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

unter ling said:


> How to spot a shill?
> (1) look for an avatar of a dog wearing a stupid green hat
> (2) look for an avatar in melbourne thread of a small silver car


LOL


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I "made" sooooooooo much money after gas and Uber's cut... This phrase stands out like LED lights on a billboard...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ooh! Can I play too? Even though I'm not "one of you", I recognize the advocates 

My favorite: "We are changing the world"

(After all, everyone stayed home or rode horses prior to Uber )


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Ooh! Can I play too? Even though I'm not "one of you", I recognize the advocates
> 
> My favorite: "We are changing the world"
> 
> (After all, everyone stayed home or rode horses prior to Uber )


Omg! THAT'S how they think!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Mention or discuss regulation and the shills react as if your a holy man spraying holy water on them. No.... No....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"There's nothing wrong with Ubers rating system. It's it just to insure that the rider gets the Ultimate Uber Experience. "


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Mention or discuss regulation and the shills react as if your a holy man spraying holy water on them. No.... No....


Like the wicked witch of the west in "The Wizard of Oz"
I'm Melting! I'm Melting!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

"I drove 40 miles to return the pax cell phone because I'm honest, even though I had just driven for 13 hours and I was in my driveway getting ready to put a frozen enchilada in the microwave".


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Like the wicked witch in Wizard of Oz
> I'm Melting! I'm Melting!


That's the wicked witch of the west, not the wizard. Come on, man!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> "I drove 40 miles to return the pax cell phone because I'm honest, even though I had just driven for 13 hours and I was in my driveway getting ready to put a frozen enchilada in the microwave".


LMAO! RIGHT! OR My pax forgot his tie so I went to go get him one because pax time is more valuable. Btw tip is included but Uber may give me a 6th Star!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's the wicked witch of the west, not the wizard. Come on, man!


Edited!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> General workforce corollary: _"Well, you're free to quit any time!"_
> Freedom to take a deal or find yourself on the street is a pretty shitty flavor of freedom, no? If you've managed to make powerlessness into a sort of freedom, you are not much of a proponent of freedom in general.
> 
> It's might makes right, as it always has been with those with the cash. People always seek to remake the world in their own image, and those with power are actually able to attempt it. So why wouldn't they seek to make _cash_-currency the _only_ currency. The rich are a handful, a burden. A healthy society can't bear too many of them.


Man! I think I shared a number of D & Ms with you when I was a 19yr old labourer surrounded by Uni students doing holiday slavery at a factory!

You know, apart from a few shining lights leading the world in Philanthropy, what I've witnessed is how those that have lots, want much much more. And those that have little are the first to share what little they have with those in genuine need.

With those human characteristics in mind, you have what Travis represents. Someone who had lots, but wants so much more. But has found a way to exploit those with little, who through a spirit of giving and empathy wish to bring affordable transport service to those who need it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Like the wicked witch of the west in "The Wizard of Oz"
> I'm Melting! I'm Melting!


"Now my fellow uberites!! Click your shoes together and say there's no place like uber, there's no place like uber!"


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "Now my fellow uberites!! Click your shoes together and say there's no place like uber, there's no place like uber!"


We're off to drive for Uber, The Exploitive Wizard of Rides
We hear he is a whiz of a wiz, if ever a wiz there was
If ever, oh ever a wiz there was, The Wizard of Rides is one because
Because, because, because, because, because
Because of the exploitive things he does
We're off to drive for Uber, The Exploitive Wizard of Rides
do do do do do do do do do do


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

"I drive a bright orange Hummer for Uber X and make money.
Oh ... and I'm posting this random video of a walkthrough of my house. Here's my home office, here's the kitchen. Here's my garage. There's my wife's car... "


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kalee said:


> "I drive a bright orange Hummer for Uber X and make money.
> Oh ... and I'm posting this random video of a walkthrough of my house. Here's my home office, here's the kitchen. Here's my garage. There's my wife's car... "


^^^
Oh, yeah... that guy! Hah!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! I think I shared a number of D & Ms with you when I was a 19yr old labourer surrounded by Uni students doing holiday slavery at a factory!
> 
> You know, apart from a few shining lights leading the world in Philanthropy, what I've witnessed is how those that have lots, want much much more. And those that have little are the first to share what little they have with those in genuine need.
> 
> With those human characteristics in mind, you have what Travis represents. Someone who had lots, but wants so much more. But has found a way to exploit those with little, who through a spirit of giving and empathy wish to bring affordable transport service to those who need it.


Very well said


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! I think I shared a number of D & Ms with you when I was a 19yr old labourer surrounded by Uni students doing holiday slavery at a factory!
> 
> You know, apart from a few shining lights leading the world in Philanthropy, what I've witnessed is how those that have lots, want much much more. And those that have little are the first to share what little they have with those in genuine need.
> 
> With those human characteristics in mind, you have what Travis represents. Someone who had lots, but wants so much more. But has found a way to exploit those with little, who through a spirit of giving and empathy wish to bring affordable transport service to those who need it.


Wow apparently some things are the same all over the Earth.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Ooh! Can I play too? Even though I'm not "one of you", I recognize the advocates
> 
> My favorite: "We are changing the world"
> 
> (After all, everyone stayed home or rode horses prior to Uber )


You can play tomorrow. We should have a couple of openings then. It'll be called UBER Jeopardy!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's the wicked witch of the west, not the wizard. Come on, man!


What happened to the one in the east?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What happened to the one in the east?


Don't know!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What happened to the one in the east?


Dorothy's house landed on her. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_Witch_of_the_East


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Dorothy's house landed on her.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_Witch_of_the_East


Ya learn all sorts of shit on UP


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kalee said:


> "I drive a bright orange Hummer for Uber X and make money.
> Oh ... and I'm posting this random video of a walkthrough of my house. Here's my home office, here's the kitchen. Here's my garage. There's my wife's car... "


He WAS the biggest UBER ****** by far! Trying to suck in drivers to sign up with his referrel code, using the subliminal message of all his material toys and house that somehow UBER helps provide him with all that.

That proved to me how UBER is so effective in drawing out the most exploitative behaviour in both riders AND other drivers, willing to eat the malnourished flesh of some drivers who find themselves in trying financial situations.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Ya learn all sorts of shit on UP


 Its had a positive effect o my life


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

On my RAISE THE FARES game so far 7 UP voted yes raise the fares and 4 voted no. Really? 4 people think they are being paid enough?
Is it fair to say that may be a sign of UberShillness??????


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> He WAS the biggest UBER ****** by far! Trying to suck in drivers to sign up with his referrel code, using the subliminal message of all his material toys and house that somehow UBER helps provide him with all that.
> 
> That proved to me how UBER is so effective in drawing out the most exploitative behaviour in both riders AND other drivers, willing to eat the malnourished flesh of some drivers who find themselves in trying financial situations.


Oh my that was a real UberPeople?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Oh my that was a real UberPeople?


"Mr. Hollick" posted a video to YouTube and shared it on here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"You will know why you chose to become an Uber partner and the benefits the platform has for you and your customers. "


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"It's not like you have to have any particular skill set. Any idiot can do this job."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Uber You make it Positive!"


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ah true so true. Or the ones who say, if you don't like uber why do you still drive for them.


That's a very logical question to ask.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"Uber will be a money changing career".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> "Uber will be a money changing career".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You might be an uber shill if you say...


My expenses are 10c a mile
These drivers need to stop complaining,
I love driving for uber
Tips are included
Working during the day is great money
I've been doing this for (366 or more days) full time


----------

